# Is sport a good way to integrate yourself in Australia?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The vast majority of expats to Australia, whether from Europe, America or Asia, will likely have some interesting sport. Therefore begs the question, it sports a good way to integrate yourself with the local Australian population?


----------



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

I hope so.

Finding a local rugby club will be one of the first things on the agenda. 

Have never unstood AFL & whenever I've asked an Aussie about the rules it only gives me more questions than answers. 

Or perhaps I'm just dumb.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Jeza The rules tend to be different here in Ausie lol. I don't understand footie out here or rugby, I use to love football with a passion but here the passion runs deep to the core,


----------

